
Ask HN: Women iOS Swift Meetup Group in Oakland, CA. Interested? - mightybrenden
My fiance has been teaching herself to code for a while now and is now to the point where she wants to start chatting with other women about coding in Swift. We own a house in Oakland with a nice yard and would love to start hosting swift meetup groups. If you are interested please email me at: rodriguez.brenden@gmail.com or add a comment.<p>FYI: I&#x27;m a Product and UX&#x2F;UI designer. You can view my work at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;brendens.work&#x2F;<p>Thank you!
======
bezalmighty
Are you guys coming to Swift Summit in SF in a couple weeks? (see:
[https://swiftsummit.com](https://swiftsummit.com)). I'm one of the
organizers, and previously ran a Swift meetup in SF. It would be great to have
a chat about this with you there if you're coming!

~~~
mightybrenden
my fiance and I would love to. Are there any discounts available for the HN
community?

------
Mz
FYI, in case she doesn't know:

[https://www.womenwhocode.com/east-bay](https://www.womenwhocode.com/east-bay)

------
blablablame
Hi

Not in Oakland or a woman (but a swift developer, 1 out of 3 ;)) but if she is
learning to code, and wants to chat with other people, won't it be ok for her
to just join regular swift groups? (I know there are a few around that general
area).

Again, man here, so don't want you to take this the wrong way (might be
because my wife actually gets along better with men then women) but won't
limiting the meetup to a gender limit the talk and experience options you
might get if you host this meetup?

~~~
dragonwriter
Limiting the gender is probably expressly intended to limit the talk in a
particular way as one of its central motivations. (It may limit it in other
ways as a side effect, which may either be something the organizers haven't
considered or a price they are willing to pay.)

~~~
blablablame
I sorta kinda understand that, but where I live (southern europe) I always had
different experiences. As soon as any talk/workshop/whatever is 'segregated',
there is a lot more gender issues talked than when it is mixed. Over the top
example, but as as soon as men (even in professional settings) gather only as
men, sex related bits show up in talks/etc, and when it is a group of women
(according to my wife) it usually degenerates into a feelings kinda talk over
objective talks. When it is mixed, I never felt there were objectifying of
women or female speakers focused to much on 'womens topics'

(and sorry if I seem insensitive, and I'm sure there are women (and men, and
gays, and blacks, etc) that have been victimized, but for the last few years,
I've found that the 'segregated' events end up being more and vile than the
mixed ones)

